# MUFE HD foundation in 175 and 178 ?! my samples must be wrong or...



## urbanD0LL (Oct 4, 2010)

alright so i've been thinking about finally buying MUFE HD's foundation and went to Sephora to get some samples and the shade that matches me the best is 178 because 175 is darker and kind of gray looking on me . is that how it really is or maybe she mislabeled my samples ?


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 5, 2010)

Check the undertones against the description on the website.. I've found a few times that they seem chromatically out of order against the number.  If you're not sure, take the matching sample back with you.. and colour match it to the bottle to be sure.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 7, 2010)

Urbandoll,

Do you know what your normal MAC shade would be?  I've been thinking about trying this foundation for a while, and I'm thinking as an NC50 that I might be better off with getting 177(Cognac).  175 and 178 would be the only other possible options.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm honestly a match of nc50 and nw45 but when i buy face products from MAC i take NW45 . i have a sample of 177 and it doesn't look good on me , i guess it must be too yellow or too neutral , it runs kinda ashy and dirty looking on me .


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Urbandoll,

Do you know what your normal MAC shade would be?  I've been thinking about trying this foundation for a while, and I'm thinking as an NC50 that I might be better off with getting 177(Cognac).  175 and 178 would be the only other possible options._

 
I went foundation shopping this week and the MAC associate told me that I  was somewhere between NC45 and NC50.  She wanted me to buy both and mix  and but I just don't want to do that. 

I went to Sephora and they matched me to MUFE HD 177.  The website says  that is dark with yellow undertones.  It blended into my skin.

175 has a coral undertone.  I would think that was more NW45/50.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm an NC50 in MAC foundations, In MUFE HD 178 works the best for me. 177 has a very heavy yellow/orangey undertone. 178  seems to have a perfect balance of yellow/red its not too much of either or, it's good!


----------



## Lolliren (Nov 22, 2010)

I wear nc50 and I tried 175, 177, 178, 180
  	178 and 180 were too dark. 177 looked slightly muddy/grey but i could get away with wearing it. 175 is my preferred shade. maybe she did mix up your samples. 175 would be the more 'red' looking out of all of them imo


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 23, 2010)

she did mix them up ! i went back last weekend and asked for new samples and it was the same girl too , smh .  and just from looking at the bottles i could tell which was which . oh and the MUFE  caramel primer is the business . it hads this really nice tint to the skin .


----------



## afulton (Feb 15, 2011)

I went to Sephora last night to get MUFE HD. I wasn't sure what my color match would be so I asked for someone to "match" me. The SA gave me 177 and said it would be perfect! When I got home, I "hated" it!! It was too ashy and dark for my skin tone. I am a NW 45 in MAC and from what I have read on here, most people with my skin tone chose either 175 or 178.  I wish I would have read more before I went to Sephora.  Needless to say, I am taking it back tomorrow.  ugghhh


----------



## Ms.O (Feb 16, 2011)

I went into Sephora and they gave me 178 & it did look perfect *in the store*. But when I got home it was a little to dark & red.   Then I went to the MUFE boutique inside Sephora at the Venetian and they swatched 177 & 178, 177 was perfect.  I think there is no rhyme or reasoning.  Because I wear NW 45, but that possibly could be wrong too, who knows
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








afulton said:


> I went to Sephora last night to get MUFE HD. I wasn't sure what my color match would be so I asked for someone to "match" me. The SA gave me 177 and said it would be perfect! When I got home, I "hated" it!! It was too ashy and dark for my skin tone. I am a NW 45 in MAC and from what I have read on here, most people with my skin tone chose either 175 or 178.  I wish I would have read more before I went to Sephora.  Needless to say, I am taking it back tomorrow.  ugghhh


----------

